# Hooking up my DVD player



## kathytriwhip (Apr 28, 2009)

I have an older Kenwood VR505 Home Theater System and am trying to hook up my Samsung V2000 DVD/VCR player. I have audio but no video. Any suggestions?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi And welcome to the Shack, You may need to check the Samsung players menu and make sure it is outputting video through the proper video connection you are using. Also make sure that your Kenwood passes progressive video if your using component.


----------



## kathytriwhip (Apr 28, 2009)

I apologize but what do you mean by progressive video from my Kenwood. I am sure I have the DVD player on the right setting just can't get the picture to the TV. I am a beginner and from what I understand all audio and video components should go IN to the receiver and OUT from the component. I have a digital optical cable that is allowing the audio to go through but I'm not sure where to connect the RCA cables to the back of the Kenwood.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you using a component cable from the DVD player to the Kenwood receiver and from the receiver to the TV?


----------



## kathytriwhip (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes I am


----------



## kathytriwhip (Apr 28, 2009)

I am also getting audio from the TV on my surround speakers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a feeling that the Kenwood may not alow progressive video over component so what you need to try is run the component cable directly from the DVD player to the display and see if that works. If it does I would recommend leaving it that way. Another problem may be that the DVD player has up conversion capabilities? if that is the case then again the Kenwood probably wont process that.


----------



## kathytriwhip (Apr 28, 2009)

OK thank you very much. I will try to hook the DVD player up directly. This system was operating at my old address. I have just moved and didn't write down the diagram. Thanks again.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

make sure you leave the audio running through the receiver just change the video connection.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It appears the VR505 has composite inputs and not component inputs. You can download the manual here:

http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Support/Home_Electronics_Owners_Manuals/#_

There is a wiring diagram on page 11 showing how to make the connections.


----------



## kathytriwhip (Apr 28, 2009)

Well thanks all. I had to go through the cable modem to the DVD player, then from the DVD player to the TV. All is working fine now. Thanks


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm glad it all worked out for you. Many of us old timers forget how overwhelming even regular hookups can be when you are just getting started in this hobby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You seem to be doing OK, Greg, since I see you posted by "mobile device". :bigsmile:


----------

